

Ask HN: Book recommendation for a future Angel Investor? - andreshb

If someone wanted to become an angel investor, what books do you recommend they read? Is there something like founders at work for angels?
======
joshu
There isn't one. You learn on the job.

~~~
andreshb
Understood. Just as entrepreneurship, you learn by doing. But it doesnt hurt
to pick up a book or two on the way.

